# Motherboard with Raid 0 supoort



## pranav0091 (Nov 30, 2014)

Guys, 
I want to buy a motherboard with Raid 0 + Sata 3 + USB 3 + 1600MHz DDR3 with XMP + Intel 1150 socket + as cheap as possible.


I narrowed down to Error 500 Server Error but the description on the manufacturer side leaves me with confusion. On one side it says that it has support for Raid (does not specify which type) and then I found this FAQ that says it doesnt. Please help me out.


Further, my reading never pointed me to any known issues with Raid 0 (Going Raid 0 to speed application loading). Is there something that I'd need to know ? I intend to use 2 Samsung 840 EVO 128GB SSDs in Raid 0.

Misc info: 
1. I care for VT-x and VT-d features, does the motherboard need special features or is it only CPU ?
2. I do not plan to SLI or CF in the future. Planning to get a GTX 970 and stick it with a 1080p monitor to last me atleast 4 years.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

see MSI H97M-G43 Motherboard.
mobo bios will usually have the option to enable/disable vt-d.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks. But that doesnt necessarily answer my doubts about the B85M, though.

Anyone here using RAID 0 that can comment on how useful/useless they are to you ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2014)

According to Intel b85 does not support raid configuration. I don't know any b85 mobo which has raid support.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.google.com/url?q=*www.intel.co...O5gjmg&usg=AFQjCNES2YlZnMjVFyORQLrqFX_utWELbg

- - - Updated - - -

*www.google.com/url?q=*www.intel.co...O5gjmg&usg=AFQjCNES2YlZnMjVFyORQLrqFX_utWELbg


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2014)

^^ you are welcome


----------



## hems87 (Dec 6, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Guys,
> I want to buy a motherboard with Raid 0 + Sata 3 + USB 3 + 1600MHz DDR3 with XMP + Intel 1150 socket + as cheap as possible.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

not that sure about b85 Raid support

but this states that b85 does not have raid.

33 Haswell motherboard group test: 26x Z87, 4x H87 and 3x B85 - The three chipsets: B85, H87 and Z87 | Hardware.Info United States

vt-x is a cpu feature 
vt-d depends both on cpu and motherboard

(refer ark.intel.com for compatible cpu)

this motherboard has verified vt-d

ASRock B85M Pro4 micro-ATX Motherboard Supports VT-d!!! | Xen | Users

a better alternative may be
VT-d Verification on ASRock Z87 Extreme6 with ESXi 5.5 | Kihltech

but vt-d is not really required unless you plan to run virtual machines or create something like this. 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI


----------

